# Das Klo - Erklärungen überflüssig



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Juli 2016)

Die Scheißhaussitten, -konstruktionen des sympathischsten Säugetieres der Jetztzeit.


----------



## Apus72 (2 Juli 2016)

Ich finde auf öffentlichen Klos erschliesst sich immer, wie ekelhaft Menschen eigentlich sind...


----------



## Rolli (2 Juli 2016)

Sind einige sehr witzige Örtchen dabei  :thx:


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (4 Juli 2016)




----------



## Punisher (4 Juli 2016)

Lol
Danke dir


----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (7 Juli 2016)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (9 Juli 2016)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (11 Juli 2016)




----------



## Hofrat & Blücher (2 Aug. 2016)




----------

